# mikeq91's yard display



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

well after a 4 year hiatis and finding a new family member's house to haunt, I finally have a display up this year! This was my first year of really doing an outside display, becuase when I did it before it was more of an indoor walk-through. So here's some pictures, please let me know what you think! and i'd love to hear suggestions for what I can do next year... we didn't even get a good amount of our stuff up just becuase we ran out of time though. thanks!

www.picturetrail.com/mikeq91


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good.

Did your Death Crawler work on the leaves? Mine gets stuck very easily. I have to run mine on the concrete driveway, otherwise he just spins it wheels.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great pics, I love your pinhead and graveyard.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks! We didn't even try to get the crawler to move... we got it after halloween last year and I think its broken. The pinhead also is on a roticery motor and spins around slowly... it looks pretty creepy!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

WOW! I wish wish wish I had that yard to haunt. Look at all that forest area to make all creepy!!! Love the old wooden grave crosses.
Thanx for sharing!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

like the ground breakers good job


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like the tied-together tombstones... nice groundbreakers too! Was there a person in the coffin or was it a prop ?


----------

